
The magic of Fibonacci numbers – Arthur Benjamin - peter_d_sherman
https://youtu.be/SjSHVDfXHQ4?t=122
======
peter_d_sherman
You already knew that adding two consecutive Fibonacci numbers results in a
third Fibonacci number...

But, did you know that adding the _squares_ of two consecutive Fibonacci
numbers -- results in a non-squared Fibonacci number from the original
Fibonacci sequence?

(See the video for a more visual representation...)

To me, the fact that it does that is nothing short of fascinating...

~~~
pinkfoot
> To me, the fact that it does that is nothing short of fascinating...

Indeed, yet some people tell us we invent maths, not discover it.

